# NC Vet Recommendations?



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

The dogs and I are moving to NC in a few weeks. I need to find an honest, good vet in the area. We'll be in Siler City. Pittsboro, Sanford, Greensboro, Raleigh, and Chapel Hill are all within a good distance for quality care.

If anyone has any recommendations I would really appreciate it.
I would prefer a vet who has experience with working dogs.

Thanks.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It is ashamed that the first thing folks thing about is a vet.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr. Williams at Carolina vet, in Sanford, sees quite a few working dogs and has a good manner, some common sense, and decent prices.

Sanford Animal Hospital is not too bad, but they are a little bigger and a little more expensive, also in Sanford. They also see quite a few working dogs.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is ashamed that the first thing folks thing about is a vet.


How do you figure?

Training and living arrangements are already accounted for.

Thanks Dave for the info. I'll look Dr. Williams up when I get in town.


----------



## Erin James-Crook (Oct 5, 2010)

I moved in July and a vet was top on my list, too. I'm happy with our vet: Dr. Katherine DeVore (336-431-0038). She does housecalls in the whole Triad region (I'm in W-S) and has office hours at Greensboro Vet Hospital on High Point Rd. in Gboro. She's a holistic vet and UTD on limited vaccine protocols, raw diets, etc. 

I'm not sure if she has working dog experience per se, but she's very easy to work with and willing to discuss care thoroughly with the owner as opposed to some vets who refuse to acknowledge that you might actually know something.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

theres a good bit of folks I believe in those areas, don't hink you will have a problem being led in the right direction.


----------

